# Miele Nespresso CVA2660 Coffee Machine



## lukenorris15

Hello all I bought said machine 2 months ago for my new kitchen, which hasn't been fitted and doesn't look like it will be for the foreseeable future. It has never been used and is in absolute pristine condition. I am not looking for the price I bought it for (around £1400) maybe half the price bit more? bit less? so that i can at least have a kitchen haha. I have heard great things about this machine and would love to give it to a fellow coffee lover and will be sad to see it go.

If anyone is interested please email me at [email protected]

thank you very much


----------

